# Ford 3000 Parts List



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Parts list in one pdf, 810 pages with bookmarks.


----------



## Michael Yares (Dec 13, 2020)

Great resource!


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

That is a nice parts list. I will definitely use it. New Holland does keep a supply of these old OEM parts. There are several online suppliers that have common parts for old tractors. They will pop up when you search for a part number on the internet. The company that bought New Holland is Fiat. I get that confused a lot. It is hard to associate Fiat with a tractor in my mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## john.s.loader (Oct 24, 2021)

Hacke said:


> Parts list in one pdf, 810 pages with bookmarks.


wow, thank you for this. super helpful.


----------

